# Merci Apple [WAS : coup de gueule]



## PascalBS38 (14 Juin 2010)

Voilà je vais faire mon petit coup de gueule.

Je trouve inadmissible que l'iPad nécessite MAC OS 10.5.8 au minimum alors qu'il est compatible avec Windows XP qui a pas loin de 10ans.

Je possède un iMac PPC G5 tournant sous Tiger depuis moins de 5ans et l'iPad n'est pas pour moi a moins d'acheter un autre ordi car je ne peux pas installer SnowLeopart qui n'est pas compatible PPC.
Je vais tout de même voir avec Apple si ils peuvent me fournir du Leopart mais ca va rajouter environ 120&#8364; au coût de l'iPad si toute fois c'est possible....Sinon faut changer d'ordi et là c'est vraiment abuser.

 Je peux comprendre que des nouveaux concept puissent s'appuyer sur des OS recents mais pour synchroniser un iPad pourquoi avoir besoin de Leopart au minimum alors que c'est OK avec lee "tres recent" Windows XP


----------



## clem95 (14 Juin 2010)

C'est clair que ca fous la rage, je suis pas dans ton cas mais c'est l'un des gros problèmes de dépendre d'iTunes pour tout faire.


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Juin 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> C'est clair que ca fous la rage, je suis pas dans ton cas mais c'est l'un des gros problèmes de dépendre d'iTunes pour tout faire.



Ce n'est pas un probleme d'iTunes j'ai la derniere version (iTunes 9)


----------



## MacSedik (14 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Voilà je vais faire mon petit coup de gueule.
> 
> Je trouve inadmissible que l'iPad nécessite MAC OS 10.5.8 au minimum alors qu'il est compatible avec Windows XP qui a pas loin de 10ans.
> 
> ...



je trouve que cette question n'a pas été beaucoup soulevée, à ta place c'est sûr que j'aurais eu la même réaction. la stratégie d'Apple (c'est une entreprise à but très lucratif au cas ou tu l'aurais oublié ) est de capter le plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs Windows (d'où le support de XP) pour les Macusers chevronnés comme toi bah ils repassent à la caisse ou ils restent à la marge avec des machines de moins en moins supportées .


----------



## th9 (14 Juin 2010)

Tu devrais t'en sortir pour beaucoup moins de 120 euros : Leopard se trouve d'occasion sur les sites habituels pour moins de 50 euros.
J'ai moi même dû faire cet upgrade car j'ai un équipement encore plus ancien que le tien : Powerbook G4.
Mais crois moi, ca vaut le coup... (sauf que je ne parviens pas a synchroniser plusieurs photothèques avec mon iPad et que personne ne répond a mon post...)


----------



## Dramis (15 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Sinon faut changer d'ordi et là c'est vraiment abuser.



Ca fais cher l'ipad.

Mais dans un cas comme celui-là, ne pas consommer me parait être une bonne solution.


----------



## habstyob (15 Juin 2010)

J'avais également remarqué cette "injustice" difficilement compréhensible.

Bien que n'étant pas dans ton cas je compatis...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2010)

rien de nouveau

même "scandale" avec d'autres outils Apple
et ceci depuis des années
( ipod etc)

( et ils se vendent)


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2010)

C'est effectivement totalement anormal!

Si 10.5.8 est nécessaire pour utiliser un iPAD, alors ce système devrait être fourni avec l'iPAD de même que n'importe quel accessoire est fourni avec un CD comportant les pilotes nécessaires à son utilisation!


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu "limite" surtout si l'on compare avec Windows.
Apple ne maintient que les deux derniers systèmes, y compris apparemment dans ces cas-là. 
Une raison de plus pour pousser les gens à passer à Léo. On dira que c'est pour des soucis de sécurité  ... 

Reste effectivement eBay. En cherchant du DVD noir et en évitant les vendeurs douteux (voir les commentaires et éviter les offres trop alléchantes et hors-continent)... Enfin, bref ! les précautions habituelles pour acheter en ligne.

Ce que j'espère, c'est que c'est clairement mentionné sur les boîtes, cette limitation...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est effectivement totalement anormal!
> 
> Si 10.5.8 est nécessaire pour utiliser un iPAD, alors ce système devrait être fourni avec l'iPAD de même que n'importe quel accessoire est fourni avec un CD comportant les pilotes nécessaires à son utilisation!


t'es pas serieux , là ?

et si j'achete un iphone ou un ipod ?
faut qu'apple me fournisse l'OS de l'ordi  aussi ?

alalala


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

ça fait partie du passage des PPC aux puces Intel, non ?

Puis, bon, maintenant que Apple s'est construit une réputation avec des machines solides qui durent longtemps, y s'rait p'têt temps de passer aux ordis qu'on change tous les deux ans, histoire de faire du brouzouf comme tout l'monde !

Les machines solides qui durent longtemps, faut trouver des trucs pour que les gens en changent.

Alors, les vieux cacochymes avec vos G4 ou G5 chéris, on fait pas iech et on passe à la caisse !
Sinon, pas d'iPad.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2010)

Je dois avoir un CD officiel de Leopard à la revente. Si ça t'intéresse => MP.


----------



## PascalBS38 (15 Juin 2010)

Je peux comprendre qu'Apple ne supporte plus MAC OS 9 mais ne plus supporter des releases mineurs (changement du premier digit apres la virgule) de l'OS actuel c'est inadmissible; bien sur c'est plus simple pour Apple et cela permet de profiter pleinement de dernieres ameliorations dans les logiciels ou les nouveaux materiels.
Pour ce qui est de l'iPad qui necessite seulement d'etre synchronise avec un MAC je ne comprends pas le soucis de compatibilite avec un OS MAC10.x
Si ca marche avec Windows XP + Itunes9 ca devrait marcher avec Tiger+Itunes9 mais comment essayer?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Voilà je vais faire mon petit coup de gueule.
> 
> Je trouve inadmissible que l'iPad nécessite MAC OS 10.5.8 au minimum alors qu'il est compatible avec Windows XP qui a pas loin de 10ans.



Ouais mais Windows est un système d'une autre époque. Une antiquité à l'échelle informatique.

Je répète ce que j'avais dit il y a un peu plus d'un an, ailleurs sur le forum:




WebOliver a dit:


> C'est tout à fait vrai, c'est un choix de Microsoft. En contrepartie, on a un OS qui, au fil du temps, devient de plus en plus lourd, et dépassé technologiquement: comment faire cohabiter de vieilles technologies avec les nouvelles sans que cela devienne une énorme usine à gaz?
> 
> Apple fait le choix inverse, en poussant parfois à l'extrême: par exemple la compatibilité avec Mac OS 10.3, qui n'est pas si vieux que cela, n'est pas forcément assurée avec tous les logiciels.
> 
> On peut préférer l'un ou l'autre choix. Se rassurer avec Windows, travailler avec un OS vieillot, mais qui fonctionne tant bien que mal. Ou alors faire le choix d'un OS qui a tout l'avenir devant lui, tout en sachant que la compatibilité ascendante ne sera pas forcément assurée très longtemps. Et que si l'on souhaite évoluer, on devra peut-être aussi changer de matériel.



Sans pour autant occulter non plus le fait que si Apple procède ainsi, c'est aussi pour pousser les gens à changer plus souvent de système et de machine. Et ainsi d'avoir toujours un OS moderne.


----------



## expertpack (15 Juin 2010)

Xp est l'os le plus repandu. Normal . Merci ipapy ...


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es pas serieux , là ?
> 
> et si j'achete un iphone ou un ipod ?
> faut qu'apple me fournisse l'OS de l'ordi  aussi ?
> ...



C'était du deuxième degré.... mais Apple veut nous faire croire que MacOS X 10.5.8 est nécessaire pour synchroniser un iPAD. J'en déduis que MacOS X 10.5.8 est une sorte de pilote logiciel de synchronisation de l'iPAD. IL devrait donc le fournir avec l'iPAD!

Sinon, qu'ils fassent sauter cette limitation mesquine!


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Juin 2010)

J'ai appelé le service support Apple France. Ils vont me faire une proposition pour obtenir Leopard...à suivre.
Sinon je suis quasiment sûr que l'iPad fonctionne avec Tiger car ce qui compte c'est iTunes et j'ai pu télécharger la dernière version (9.2). Donc j'ai tendance à penser que ça marcherait.
Il faudrait que quelqu'un puisse essayer mais des utilisateurs qui ont un iPad donc au moins Leopard et qui ont en plus un Tiger d'installé quelque part et qui en plus lisent ce post ça doit pas courir les rues


----------



## PascalBS38 (17 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> J'ai appelé le service support Apple France. Ils vont me faire une proposition pour obtenir Leopard...à suivre.
> Sinon je suis quasiment sûr que l'iPad fonctionne avec Tiger car ce qui compte c'est iTunes et j'ai pu télécharger la dernière version (9.2). Donc j'ai tendance à penser que ça marcherait.
> Il faudrait que quelqu'un puisse essayer mais des utilisateurs qui ont un iPad donc au moins Leopard et qui ont en plus un Tiger d'installé quelque part et qui en plus lisent ce post ça doit pas courir les rues


 

Apple me fourni Leopard pour.......20&#8364; 
Ils m'ont dit aussi qur iLife'05 est compatible avec Leopard 
Finalement je suis plutôt content et je pourrais changer le titre du post en "merci Apple"


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> je pourrais changer le titre du post en "merci Apple"



Il suffit de demander


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Apple me fourni Leopard pour.......20
> Ils m'ont dit aussi qur iLife'05 est compatible avec Leopard
> Finalement je suis plutôt content et je pourrais changer le titre du post en "merci Apple"


Avant de dire merci, regardes si tu vas pas être obligé de mettre à jour tout tes autres logiciels


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Apple me fourni Leopard pour.......20
> Ils m'ont dit aussi qur iLife'05 est compatible avec Leopard
> Finalement je suis plutôt content et je pourrais changer le titre du post en "merci Apple"




Comme quoi l'idée que je formulais de fournir 10.5.8 aux acheteurs d'iPAD n'est pas jugée totalement absurde par Apple...


----------

